# I SEE THEY HAVE DEPARTED



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i see alll the cars featured here are now for sale (pistonheads) http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/229550.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/255402.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/255303.htm

we must have scared them off or they have just noticed how  the cars look


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

PMSL @ the 1st one :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

i dnt like the look of any of them
especially the wheels on the 3rd one


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Nothing wrong with thinking outside of the box..

I give them a big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Its a shame they didn't inspire others to use there own mind and be creative :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

a bit over creative imo :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

would chose the 3rd one if i wanted another TT , would change the wheels and the rear badge though


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not to my taste at all :?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think that these wheels look ace. 









I wouldnt mind doing something similar for the QS. They are stock wheels on the A6 I believe?


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Not my bag baby!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Pah! All these 'highly modified' TTs, abd not a single set of clear corners/angel eyes amongst them  Amateurs :lol: :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I noticed this last week. They all came at once and now selling at once! :roll:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

you lot might want to try think outside the box once in a while...

angel eyes do you want to be a BMW???


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Nothing wrong with thinking outside of the box..
> 
> I give them a big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Its a shame they didn't inspire others to use there own mind and be creative :roll:


do u mean like you? lol


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with thinking outside of the box..
> ...


likewise Mr.. don't see anyone with my combo do you..?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


lol lets not go there mr j


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> angel eyes do you want to be a BMW???


No otherwise i would have one :-*


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

JAAYDE said:


> jacksprat said:
> 
> 
> > angel eyes do you want to be a BMW???
> ...


Thankyou!

At least someone on here has some sense!

This place is full of clones i could count on 1 hand the number of people who have used their own individual inspiration and ideas on their car


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > jacksprat said:
> ...


I agree bit like Adam TTR, he does everything that i have done thank god his grille is glued in... tut :lol:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

3 of the best modified TT's.

Modding is about being "unique" and them 3 cars are that, they are modded, out the crowd, different fron every one and turn heads.

Too many people slate - never give any credit to them modders. :roll:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree.. even if it not to your taste..


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Three of the nicest cars on this forum, a great shame they are being sold.

I definitely think people are going to have to have a change of attitude on here. Now that Mk1 prices are so low we are going to be seeing a lot more like this and I can only see it being a good thing.

Nick


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I like that roadster, not too OTT IMHO.


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

scott-tt225 said:


> I think that these wheels look ace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree love those wheels [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wether you like it or not, those guys took stock TT's and in a matter of weeks made them the way they thought they would look the best. For that they should be applauded. I remember the first thread with their cars on was pretty inspiring... I only wish I had those skills and the cash etc.

Where they went a little astray was coming on the forum and slating everyone else's (more conservative modding attempts) - which inevitably are similar due to availability of bits and limited skills to put them in place.

I liked the cars and could see the point they were making about lack of creativity....but IMO their attitude was not really gonna make them many friends.


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

i like all three cars and thinks its good to push the envelope - defo would consider owning the roadster but would make a few changes to it though

I take my hat to the owners of all three cars and think that they have opened up a whole new way of modding TT's

D


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Wether you like it or not, those guys took stock TT's and in a matter of weeks made them the way they thought they would look the best. For that they should be applauded. I remember the first thread with their cars on was pretty inspiring... I only wish I had those skills and the cash etc.
> 
> Where they went a little astray was coming on the forum and slating everyone else's (more conservative modding attempts) - which inevitably are similar due to availability of bits and limited skills to put them in place.
> 
> I liked the cars and could see the point they were making about lack of creativity....but IMO their attitude was not really gonna make them many friends.


i think you'll find it took a little longer than a few weeks


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Wether you like it or not, those guys took stock TT's and in a matter of weeks made them the way they thought they would look the best. For that they should be applauded. I remember the first thread with their cars on was pretty inspiring... I only wish I had those skills and the cash etc.
> 
> Where they went a little astray was coming on the forum and slating everyone else's (more conservative modding attempts) - which inevitably are similar due to availability of bits and limited skills to put them in place.
> 
> I liked the cars and could see the point they were making about lack of creativity....but IMO their attitude was not really gonna make them many friends.


i think you'll find it took a little longer than a few weeks


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

those cars all look stunning.

fresh clean lines on them and not over modified.

there is too many estate agents/hairdressers on here who would much rather spend money on a cup holder than really modify their car


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Juber said:


> Modding is about being "unique"


Whilst I have no issues with the cars in question I think modding is about making your own car how you want it, not about being unique. Ive done little to mod the appearance of mine (wheels and lights essentially and the other Â£5500 is inside or underneath) as that isnt what is important to me, its about how big the grin is as I go around corners faster than I should be able to in a TT for me.

What I want! Not unique but no less well modded, bearing in mind my own goals for my car and my money. Same as these guys doing what they wanted (most of which Ive seen on other marques tbh). Each to their own.

Too much criticism on here of what other people do with their cars is right. Criticising those cars is narrow minded and saying that anyone who doesnt do what they have done or something other than what makes them happy, regardless if someone else did it, is equally so.

Personally I buy cars cos I like to drive them, ok I like them clean too but I dont buy/mod to show them at shows as personally, I dont give a flying f*ck what some judge thinks, hence I never enter the concourse at the annual meet even though people seem to think I should, I just dont understand it all. Much rather see if I can do the M1/M62 feeder lane faster than my current record of 81mph (bricking it at the time). One day it will bite me back but until then, its something to look forward to on long treks back from doon sooth. :lol:


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Leg said:


> Juber said:
> 
> 
> > Modding is about being "unique"
> ...


I agree with Leg. I never had any intention of modding my car (yeah yeah i know) but when i did, i believed it was all about me getting my car how i wanted it so i could enjoy it - If other people like it fine, if not i won't be losing any sleep.

When the cars were originally posted i'll admit there were some nice touches but overall they weren't my cup of tea but then again they didn't belong to me - the owners had done what they'd wanted to do and fair play to anyone who's strong minded and does what they want to do not as others tell them.

What did rile me and many others was the slating of cars that didn't follow their choosen path...


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Despite all I saw and read about these 3 cars, their owner's take on 'modding & being individual / unique' mainly consisted of dropping the cars on the floor, making them difficult to drive on real UK roads and looking like something out of a cartoon (IMO).  
They all copied one another with this, so how is that unique ? :? 
I cannot see how they really differ from any of the rest of us with clear corners, angel eyes, symmetrical rear lights, -20 to 30mm springs, Porsche calipers Etc, Etc, Etc.
We have chosen to do what we want to our cars, mainly with a view to improving them performance wise, aesthetically, within our budget and to keep them useable everyday. 
If 3 people copying each other by making the cars even less practical as everyday cars, and arguably making them look stupid, is thinking outside the box and being individual, I'll happily stay in the box with all the other sheep I think. Thanks. 

Mr L  
(Now glad I've got all that off my chest ! )


----------



## s_jon (Sep 6, 2006)

I like the plastic round the edge of the engine bay in the body colour, has anybody done this?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

s_jon said:


> I like the plastic round the edge of the engine bay in the body colour, has anybody done this?


yes


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

the fact the TT in the pic above (not yours Jay :lol: ) has no front plate makes it inpratical for me - yeah it looks good but ya gotta make sure you can stilll drive the f-ing thing otherwise whats the point !!!!!

No one wants a trailer queen / show boat - cars are for driving ... and driving HARD !!!!!

D

PS wonder if it has a WAK box :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JOE90 (Sep 28, 2007)

I take my hats off to the guys for modding there cars in that way - they are unique and individual and have guts but a bit to in ya face for my liking.

I personaly like a clean straight standard looking TT.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

I think this car is amazing! the thing i love about this car is the attenton to detail, the wheels are teflon coated to go with the hood, grilles etc, the lines of the body are cleaned up by removing things like the number plate recess, side repeaters, rear brake light etc..

You havn't gotta like it but i think you've gotta respect the passion and thought that goes into these cars, its embarrassing reading sum ppls comments on here! :lol:

Renzo


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How can they sell this with a broken tie rod?


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Its called camber and air ride


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I see nothing unique at all in looking like another MaxPower raver!


----------



## s7fan (Feb 27, 2007)

well i think the cream colour roadster is beautifull it works so well and looks tastfull love to know where the wheels are from. not to sure about the others.


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

John-H said:


> How can they sell this with a broken tie rod?


wicked stance though - "in da weeds" - reminds me of my cal look beetle days :lol:

D


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

RenZo said:


> I think this car is amazing! the thing i love about this car is the attenton to detail, the wheels are teflon coated to go with the hood, grilles etc, the lines of the body are cleaned up by removing things like the number plate recess, side repeaters, rear brake light etc..
> 
> You havn't gotta like it but i think you've gotta respect the passion and thought that goes into these cars, its embarrassing reading sum ppls comments on here! :lol:
> 
> Renzo


I really like this TT also but have said all along i would change a few things to make it more pratical - the problem i personally see with these cars is because they are sooo individual no one will buy them as they will have to re do them to make it ya own car again :lol: Part of mdding for me is to put "MY" mark on my car hence my comment above

Good to see something different though and i bet in the flesh they look awesome and i do really like the look of the Bentley rims as they look huge :lol:

D


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> I see nothing unique at all in looking like another MaxPower raver!


I agree with CamV6, these TT's are unique, yes, but it's another Maxpower ad and also Bastardises the TT design, you cant drive these in normal conditions, they cant go fast, no where near a speed hump but then for what, to sit in the gargae or drive way to be looked at, sorry guys, I love the way we do stuff on here, little things, and if they look great then fine, others copy it, thats what it's all about, some have the time to mess about and experience what a change here and there does, others dont have the time or resources to do that, but love the end result
I dont like what has been done to these TT's and really they dont look any different than your chav mobile, base ball caps and shell suits here we come.. :lol: :lol: :lol: laters


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

The rims on the green/cream TT are Audi A6 mate...

They havent gone max power at all :lol:

No grille or bumper change :roll:

Just some OEM alloys smoothed bumpers and coilovers. Not even ANGEL EYES........


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Rad TT said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > I see nothing unique at all in looking like another MaxPower raver!
> ...


So putting FAKE audi wheels on your car isnt chav? At least he has the style to put REAL wheels on the car or REAL Bentley wheels... How is it max power in any way?Smoothed OEM bumper and no rear exhaust i would say is the opposite of max power...

And i guarantee all of them drive them daily and fast at that... Why would LOW mean SLOW?

Jealousy eh

You put RS4 wheels on your car he put A6 on his... You trying to be something your not? :lol:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> Rad TT said:
> 
> 
> > CamV6 said:
> ...


Firstly, living down south where roads down here at the best are sh*t
and amount of speed humps every hundred yards, so low and these are low, arse dragging low in fact, it's my opinion as you have yours, 
RS4's and 18" seen them at my local Audi dealers, cant afford real wheels, so I make do because I love them and thats it,( why would FAKE audi wheels on a AUDI make it CHAV - please explain) bentley's on that, all wheel no tyre, refurbed how many times , 
none as it's never driven more than to the next show, smoothed front bumper, again where is the plate, none as its a show car, they arent driven fast at all they stand in showrooms and the like and get looked at , period, and me jealous of what, 
i dont like them as I stated, not my taste, but by all means you go for it and then sell it like these, thats why they are for sale, projects, nothing else, nothing head turning there for me, but each to their own


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

1 point i know they drive them everyday 

And yes some people enjoy building the acr more than the finished product i like both parts...


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Whatâ€™s wrong with Max Power?

Them people who publish their cars on that magazine have the same â€œthinkingâ€ as all of us, and â€œlove carsâ€ â€œlove moddingâ€ isnâ€™t that what we do just with Audiâ€™s? Ive seen TTâ€™s on Max Power before, and they look stunning. 
Them 3 TTâ€™s here are not boring, they have lots of character, style and uniqueness. 
The amount of money that has been put into them cars is mad, attention to detail, every little bit on the outside is spot on. 
You probs turn around and say paying lots of money on mods doesnâ€™t mean the car looks great yeah? Well put it this way does a pair of Tescos Â£3 jeans look & last better than a pair of Armani JO5 jeans?

Look at the majority of us, we all are the same, RS4â€™s in 18â€, Eibachs, and an amazing remap woooooopie dooo dah hee! , still looks the same and is boring! Nothing much has changed has it?

Them 3 cars are million and one times better than the majority of ours in my personal opinion, stop winging and take on board the fact ours looks crap compared to theirs.

I live in the south too, never had an issue with speed bums as such apart from East London, then again, thatâ€™s avoidable by driving your car half on the bump and half not. 
How do Lambos and Ferraris go around? They are stupidly low too, you see them in London all the time no problems with speed bumps, If you live in the south and fear speed bumps, you must live in some rough pot head council estate if youâ€™re experiencing problems.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> I see nothing unique at all in looking like another MaxPower raver!


Hmm no offence but i would class your car as max power with its aftermarket grilles etc..

this however has just been stripped of objects that spoil the design of the tt..










BTW there is nothing wrong with the max power boys... at the end of the day you gotta start sumwere..

Renzo


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

RenZo said:


> Awesome!


Was gonna post the exact same pic - bloody awesome indeed - take the blinkers off guys and accept these cars as given time there will be plenty more around.

You lot sound like the sad flat cap brigade you get a MG shows and you don't want to start falling into that box trust me !

If we all had the same style TT's we may as well all drive Mondeo's !!!

D


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nothing to do with flat caps - just what's the point of lowering to that extent? What advantage does it give? The wheels are no longer centred in the arches, no travel, no clearance - it just looks like the the car's on a delivery back from B&Q with fifteen bags of ready mix :lol: . Or is it art? :roll:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Juber said:


> Whatâ€™s wrong with Max Power?
> 
> Them people who publish their cars on that magazine have the same â€œthinkingâ€ as all of us, and â€œlove carsâ€ â€œlove moddingâ€ isnâ€™t that what we do just with Audiâ€™s? Ive seen TTâ€™s on Max Power before, and they look stunning.
> Them 3 TTâ€™s here are not boring, they have lots of character, style and uniqueness.
> ...


In cornwall it's small narrow pot hole filled roads and speed humps ( bums.. :lol: )


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

How is that good to look at, really, it looks broken or overloaded, and the handling would be what, but as I've said it's my option and you have yours, and to spend Â£25000 to get back Â£16000 if lucky, great return for that investment :?


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> How is that good to look at, really, it looks broken or overloaded, and the handling would be what, but as I've said it's my option and you have yours, and to spend Â£25000 to get back Â£16000 if lucky, great return for that investment :?


Thing is this TT has air suspension - so will give a better ride than a stock / lowered one :lol:

As you say it's your opiniuon but i like my cars low and in da weeds (must be the ol cal look thing i suppose)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

There are elements of all 3 that are pleasing, but the overall look of that 'slammed' version of a TT simply has no class or elegance to my eye which is why although I can appreciate them, they look awkward and not really in keeping with the original style. Tweaking appearance here and there is one thing, but the salmmed look is an entire make-over.



Juber said:


> Them 3 cars are million and one times better than the majority of ours in my personal opinion


Speak for yourself mate, personally they all make my car look even more beautiful in my eyes :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

one other thing.

why does evryone have such fear and loathing of other people's opinions? Opinions may differ, people may choose to elaborate on an opinion, but what's the point of getting narky about it. Chill out fellas


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the cars featured here are not nice, they have some positive points like the paintwork etc but overall they are just not nice!!

i understand that pushing the boundaries isnt a bad thing but only when done well.

there is member on here called robokn who has a great TT and he has pushed the boundries imo his car still looks good :wink:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

M9fdb said:


> Rad TT said:
> 
> 
> > How is that good to look at, really, it looks broken or overloaded, and the handling would be what, but as I've said it's my option and you have yours, and to spend Â£25000 to get back Â£16000 if lucky, great return for that investment :?
> ...


doesnt it have hydraulics..... low rider styleee.... bit odd for a TT innovative I guess. obviously it wouldnt drive like it is in the pic.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It wasn't so much the cars as the "We are right ,you are in the dark ages" attitude :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I think they all look superb, very individual and well executed.

All this fake audi wheels crap is rubbish IMO, people who put Porsche wheels on get praise but if you teflon coat a set of Genuine A6 20 spoke wheels or put Bentley wheels on you get slated.

The air ride is awesome and you need to experience it to see how good the ride is, remember you can raise the car if there is a speed bump in the way so no probs there, they don't drive around with the cars that low. Don't forget Air ride is available on the A8, Range Rover, Rolls Royce, Bentley etc so it can't be all bad.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i think the reason people use reps is because it cheaper, if i had the money i would buy better wheels than the hideous bentley wheels, the make the car look messy imo

ps ... dont you sell the reps to people on the forum???

(cuting of nose and all that) :roll:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

JBell was reffering to my comment if you read it properly :roll:

Robokn's car is more max power than all of them however i think his is great also!

My comment on Fake Audi rims is how can you slate their wheels when they are genuine articles...? :lol: Wasnt saying anythign is wrong with fake audi wheels 

It is air ride not hydraulics but you are right it isnt driven that low. They guys with the coilovers do drive them daily that low surprisingly enough. And i will soon too when i get my KW V1's fitted 

Just the ignorance on here. How is Robokns car nice and theirs not... Theirs is more OEM... Sorry to bring your car ino this Robokn


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Jack hit the nail on the head with the wheel comment, I have RS4 reps on BTW so I have nothing against them.



Jacksprat said:


> Robokn's car is more max power than all of them however i think his is great also!


I would rather have the car above in Robokn's colour any day than either car as is (not a big fan of bodykits), keeps the lines of the TT but each to their own and without individuality we would all be very bored.

The TT is the kind of car that can take various types of mod and still look good.

Jack, I look forward to seeing your car on its belly soon 8)


----------



## s_jon (Sep 6, 2006)

instead of another really long thread, what about a poll,

like them

hate them

or indifferent


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Can someone clarify what a Max Power car is as i apparently own one, :? :? well each to thier own everything on my car is to MY TASTE not someone elses


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

robokn said:


> Can someone clarify what a Max Power car is as i apparently own one


One that doesn't have RS4's and a V6 bumper, V6 valance.. Hold on, it looks just like a V6 TT :roll:

i just think some people are just very small minded and like sheep..


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Band wagons are too easy to jump on but alot harder to resist and go your own way :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dont you lot get bored of the same old discussions?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Dont you lot get bored of the same old discussions?


Very..


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Leg said:


> Dont you lot get bored of the same old discussions?


Absolutely not.

[Smiley=shittestthreadevaaaar]


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Nope, same old threads are like old slippers - kind of re-assuringly comfy!

Spacers, tyres, what oil, insurance, pics of cars ............ They go round and come round time after time, but every time they stimulate different conversation and comments. 
They also keep people engaged as they are important enough for poeple to bother to ask, and people to answer. I hope that we don't see a forum where threads that are similar or the same as old ones become somehow less valid.

I for one always start a new thread when I have something to ask, I rarely do a search to check if it has been asked before.

BTW: Dean, like your new avatar (is it a response to recent LED copying / changing avatar on another thread etc etc?)


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

mde-tt said:


> BTW: Dean, like your new avatar (is it a response to recent LED copying / changing avatar on another thread etc etc?)


Cheers! I like it very much, it isn't a response to the LED thread though.

I guess I could make one


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Dean, I hate to break it to you but that's a banana :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

See, now that avatar is unique unlike some of these unimaginative avatars that are all the same that we get on here.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

John-H said:


> Dean, I hate to break it to you but that's a banana :wink:


You are kidding right?


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Leg said:


> Dont you lot get bored of the same old discussions?


Very lol

But you would be bored without us lot to laugh at Rich


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Leg said:


> See, now that avatar is unique unlike some of these unimaginative avatars that are all the same that we get on here.


Wish I had something a bit more imaginative, but sadly IT skill is lower than imagination for me!

Anyway, I love to see a mini pic of my motor there


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

mde-tt said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > See, now that avatar is unique unlike some of these unimaginative avatars that are all the same that we get on here.
> ...


I was being sarcy actually, its a very nice avatar.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Leg said:


> mde-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Thanks,

Like yours too! :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Actually Rob, yours (in the sig pic) doesnt have a MaxPower feel to it all all. Tastefully done i've always thought. Not in this bracket IMO


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

CamV6 said:


> Actually Rob, yours (in the sig pic) doesnt have a MaxPower feel to it all all. Tastefully done i've always thought. Not in this bracket IMO


Excellent avatar CamV6!!

I did wonder where my Mom was when I tried calling here earlier :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine just asks the question that has bothered me for some time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Good debate gents, good points of view, this will come up again and again
thats why we have a TT forum, my view and others (thank you for that) have been shared, and I respect that
Still.... :twisted:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

mde-tt said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Rob, yours (in the sig pic) doesnt have a MaxPower feel to it all all. Tastefully done i've always thought. Not in this bracket IMO
> ...


Aah, so many women, so little time :lol:

Its no walk in the park being this good looking you know!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone clarify what a Max Power car is as i apparently own one
> ...


Never really understood the logic behind this point of view about being like sheep.......
ignoring costs... because anyone who really wants a mod will usually find the funds eventually....

Why are we here? because people love the car and the shape 
- all sheep? or perhaps all people with some good taste in cars?

Why do we put up with all its problems and hassles for so long (some of us)?
- all sheep? or 
perhaps love the shape and style so much that we dont want to let go?
perhaps nothing else out there floats you boat like this car does!

Why out of all the available body mods out there are people only doing subtle styling changes....
all sheep? or
perhaps the car looks so good its really doesnt need changes that take it away from the original design.
The V6, telson type, rear valance mods are popular for one very tasteful reason and a majority group demonstrate why!

Why are we modding with similar mods?
- all sheep? or 
perhaps the tried and trusted are being sensibly followed
perhaps the mods followed by the majority are in good taste!
perhaps the tasteful mods will not devalue the car?
perhaps the tasteful mods will not reduce your buying market to teenagers when you need to sell?

Why do some of us try something different?
the black sheep?? or
perhaps thinking out of the box? 
pioneers? 
variations in good taste and bad taste?
not worried about devaluing the car?
not worried about selling difficulty?

Why do some follow some of the out-of-the box mods.
- all sheep? 
because some feel they are tasteful when others dont!

Why do people praise some mods and follow like sheep?
because they like them, and dont feel they need anyone else to like them
but they are happy and any common following means that they are not alone in liking them.

Why do some people praise mods and not follow?
Individuals Pioneers? whatever you like, but some work and effort is appreciated.
The Art of modding and the passion going into that work is appreciated.....
Being polite in wanting to comment positively but would never do that to their own cars is a message!

I think the message being forgotten is if a minority do something thats appreciated by others but never copied....
the message is that beyond the praise in the effort made, it really is not somethng those in the majority if similar thinkers will ever make popular.

Those mods will be left with those individuals and potentially those cars will be devalued or only bought in a small and specialised 
arena of buyers when and if they are ever sold on.

Read between the lines of mosts posts on the forum, its not always about what is posted, its more often about what isnt posted and who has enough balls to speak up. 

The sheep IMO mostly get it right! 
The black sheep are usually playing Russian Roulette!

Nothing wrong with being sheep IMO!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

a great reply wak...... if only i could sum things up like you instead of ranting away :roll:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Wak said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


Wise words WAK


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Wak said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


This isn't just a Post.... It's a Poem! 

Very true though


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Well said Wak..


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Someone with too much time on thier hands :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> Someone with too much time on thier hands :lol: :lol: :lol:


not at all :roll:

unlike you lot I just compressed all my thoughts into 1 post instead of dribs and drabs all over the shop.............. doh!... now its 2 posts!  :roll:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice cars, nice rims, nice look, I wouldnt mind it at all!

Not feasible for me thou: 
1. Cant afford it
2. Not practical for me

My TT looks like every other black TT, 18" RS4s, Black Leather... I bought it like that not to be a sheep, in my eyes it looks the best. I am slowly modifying it, but again, to my taste, as its my car...

Wak, I will be over on the 27th Oct to get them LED strips done if you are free?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wak said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Someone with too much time on thier hands :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Wak said:


> Never really understood the logic behind this point of view about being like sheep.......
> ignoring costs... because anyone who really wants a mod will usually find the funds eventually....
> 
> The sheep IMO mostly get it right!
> ...


I agree BUT,

This is YOUR answer is it not..?

From what i have seen, the people that think out side the box will post up ideals and get a very negative response, at the end of the day I'm not bothered what people do with there cars TBH i just like banter every now and again. (if its a pointless thread)

:wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

amzchhabra said:


> Wak, I will be over on the 27th Oct to get them LED strips done if you are free?


sorry, am fully booked in October! email me some other weekend dates in November.


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

god i need another TT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I've not read the entirity of this debate but did get involved briefly when these guys first hit the forum criticising everyone for being unimaginative.

There are similar issues in the mod debate as there are in the MK1 v MK2 debate.

Every now and then a car hits the market and creates an instant impact. Very often it is one the design of which has changed very little from the concept first exposed at the big shows to the finished product rolling off the production line. It is a ground-breaking and unique design that makes you stop, look and think again.

The E-type was one such car, the MK1 Golf GTi another. And also the MK1 TT.

These cars need a few rare factors to come together in order to become reality, but mostly what it needs is a team of designers and engineers with flair and ability and a manufacturer with the confidence to leave them alone to get on with producing a pure design.

So we get the MK1 TT - a pure design pretty much unchanged from its conception, one without compromise, unadulterated by any insistence from Audi for brand signatures or corporate design. This last is where I feel the MK2 falls short - and here also is the argument contra to these 'imaginative' modifications.

The guys who designed the TT knew what they were doing. They are no doubt far better trained, more qualified and more experienced than some bunch of lads in a lock-up garage in Romford (or wherever). They had more time, better facilities and a shit-load more money to use to come up with the original design. So it should only be expected that the design they came up with is more than likely the best possible.

I can understand people wanting to make their personal cars look different. Fine, do what you want with your own car. But I think there has to be a really misguided arrogance there if they think what they produce is superior to that originally done by a professional design team with all the resources of Audi behind them.

We are not sheep. We like to leave our cars the way they were when they rolled off the production line because the MK1 TT is one of those all time classics - one that was pretty much perfect from the start and was a classic from the day it was launched.

You cannot take perfection and change it without ending-up with something less than perfect. Okay, the TT was not perfect and some very minor changes have improved it - and those are the changes that people most commonly make. But it really needed very little indeed doing to it. These radical modifications can make a car indiviual, but really only serve to spoil what was originally a very beautiful car.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

[smiley=stupid.gif]

This sheep business is nonsense. Whatever you do to a TT its still a TT therefore anyone with a TT of any description owns a mass produced car. Ergo, everyone say Baaa!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

SPY SHOT OF THE MKIII TT ........

.........


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

HighTT said:


> SPY SHOT OF THE MKIII TT ........
> 
> .........


Wooley traffic light jumpers  ...... sorry  .... I'll get me coat...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

HighTT said:


> SPY SHOT OF THE MKIII TT .................


Look at the front hoof drive ones on the outside of the corner, all over the place. One of them has hit that tree. :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My favourite flock...


----------

